# How fast should Draxxin work?



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

I've got a weak, and coughing 4 month old Jersey calf; administered a shot of Draxxin, and Banamine from the vet about a day and a half ago. 

He is still down this morning, should the drugs have taken affect yet?


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

If you waited until he was down before doctoring him don't expect any miracles. A sick calf should have noticeable improvement in 24 hours. A down calf may never get up.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

You could call your vet and provide an update, see what they say.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

should see results in 12-24 hours. probably not going to live and calves that young lung scarring from a bout of pneumonia usually stunts them pretty bad and they never really do well


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

He is not totally down, just slow and low energy, with a cough. 

He hasn't been the same since he was castrated, vaccinated, and de horned about a month ago. Definitely not doing as well as the calf we got at the same time. 

He was doing better when I got home from work tonight, out grazing with the rest. I'll keep him on electlytes for the next few days, and hope for the best.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Did he go through all of those procedures at the same time?


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes, vet performed. 

Other calf had it all at the same time too, and is doing great.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

When the vet did his work on the calf did the calf get a tetanus shot?


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

I assume he did, Id have to dig out the receipt to know for sure. 

I told him to give whatever vaccines were needed, and with castration, I would think tetanus would be at the top of the list.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Draxxin is the best there is. Should see results in 48 hours or less.


----------

